

“Let The Hacking Begin” Declares Person Who Hacked Zuckerberg’s Facebook Page - remi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/zuckerberg-fan-page-hack/

======
trotsky
_If facebook needs money, instead of going to the banks, why doesn’t Facebook
let its users invest in Facebook in a social way?_

Unnamed hacker reinvents IPO, tells world.

~~~
bane
I think that's already been invented in several forms:

Here's 2

a) Users donate money, a la wikipedia (except with FB they can advertise that
they are great people and donated, thereby encouraging others to donate)

b) Users pay for access, subscription or some such. If it's optional, paying
users get perks (more space for photos, searches across the graph, etc.)

~~~
axod
There were also several startups that gave out shares to their users during
the last boom.

I read it as suggesting the above - just give each facebook user a few shares
in facebook.

------
izendejas
Here's what a commenter, DogGunn, had to say (I copy below as I'm not sure
it'll stay at the top):

"Article is wrong.

Mark's profile is here: <http://www.facebook.com/zuck>

And his like page is here: <http://www.facebook.com/pages/..>.

Neither were hacked.

Someone had setup a fake profile at <http://www.facebook.com/markzu..>. and
fooled Techcrunch. Facebook fixed by deleting the fake profile."

A quick copy+paste pretty much confirmed it for me.

------
jedsmith
Anyone else notice that the headline authoritatively declares that it was a
hack, then the article copy indicates that they're not sure?

Shocker, right?

------
mayank
Very interesting -- I wonder if this is the result of having so many API
access points. The documentation page lists FBML+FQL, Graph, "Old Rest API",
and "Old Javascript Client Library" as options:
<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/> Or are we back to good old XSS attacks?

------
shaunxcode
here's a direct link to where the short url was pointed:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_business?h=d044aeb71f4e4...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_business?h=d044aeb71f4e466a552708fc6e3863ef&thanksforthecup=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php%3Fpid%3D393752%26id%3D133954286636768%26fbid%3D170535036312026)

    
    
      http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_business?h=d044aeb71f4e466a552708fc6e3863ef&thanksforthecup=https://www.facebook.com/photo.php%3Fpid%3D393752%26id%3D133954286636768%26fbid%3D170535036312026

------
law
I bet Mark Zuckerberg made that post, masquerading as a hacker. It wouldn't be
the first time he's pretended to be one.

~~~
icandoitbetter
Jealous?

~~~
law
Clearly.

------
tokenadult
I wonder what HNers think is the way that this was done?

~~~
deutronium
Does facebook use captchas, to slow bruteforcing, I tried entering a few wrong
passwords for my account but didn't get one. However I doubt that bruteforcing
or a dictionary attack was used.

~~~
socialmediaking
facebook doesn't use captcha's as much as it does other security features. if
there is a log-in from an ip address that seems suspicious, it can ask you to
identify your friends in photos to verify your identity.

~~~
RyanHolliday
Which is actually so much less annoying than captcha. Seems less secure
(probably trivial for people you know to break in) but it's certainly a novel
approach.

------
motters
The social business model <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C3XQ3BTd4o>

